# Farmers Favorite Apps



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a surveys top ten farmer apps.

Regard, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/farmers_reveal_their_10_favorite_apps_NAA_Ben_Potter/


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Maybe Dawg should post his stroke counter app. Seems better than some of them listed.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Orchard I used to work at has an app that you can load to direct you to the different varieties of apples in their PYO operation!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

cornshucker said:


> Maybe Dawg should post his stroke counter app. Seems better than some of them listed.


My favorite for sure .....

Most used?.... Weather/radar app


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The most used Apps here are on the iPhones here are:

SpraySelect by TeeJet, great for calculating and selecting sprayer nozzles.

TankMix for sprayer tank mixtures.

ID Weeds

TractorHouse

On my iPad:

DTN/The Progressive Farmer: Agriculture News, It has a killer Weather section on the iPad not as good on the iPhone. It's much better than the actual magazine.

App link: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dtn-progressive-farmer-agriculture/id404268539?mt=8

You can also use their website for some pretty darn good and in depth weather, soil temps, soil moisture, drought monitor and etc.

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?contentId=200258&parentId=70301


----------

